# piglet housing



## Hillsvale (Nov 26, 2009)

so in light of a bob cat attack recently on a piglet in the area... I assume that they would have no issue eating my spring lambs and piglets...

So we have pine martens, coyotes, wood rats, bears, bobcat, skunk, racoons, porcupines, weisels and other delightful predators so two questions...

how much room will my piglets need for their bed at night
can I build a two part shelter and put both piglets and lambs inside?

thanks all


----------



## jhm47 (Nov 27, 2009)

You can keep the two species in the same building, but not in the same pen.  Pigs will often eat other species if given the chance.

I would guess that your winters can be a bit cold at times, so you probably won't want a huge building, especially if you plan to heat it.  I'd like to have at least 16 square feet per pig in a shelter, and a bit larger is nice, depending on how large your pigs are.  Be sure to keep a lot of dry bedding for them, and they will do just fine.  I am assuming that they will have access to an outdoor area.  If not, they will need at least 30 - 35 square feed per animal.  Be aware that pigs need an area to sleep, an area to use for bathroom purposes, and an area to eat.  If you crowd them too much, they will use the sleeping area for a bathroom, and you will be cleaning soiled bedding daily.


----------



## Hillsvale (Nov 27, 2009)

thanks JHM, we are in the planning stages. Weiners and lambs do not come until the spring... the heritage farm up the road had a bob cat attack a weiner pig the other day and the momma stomped it and killed it...(this is where my babies are coming from) but mine won't have their momma anymore so I want them to be safe.

They won't be spending the winter with us as they should be ready to go to the butcher by this time next year... I just wanted to know whether they could share space with my other babies and I guess they can't... don't want them to be lonely.

We have all kinds of land for them to roam, we want happy animals while they are with us.


----------

